# Hodgdon bought Blackhorn 209



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hodgdon purchased and will now create Blackhorn 209. It will be interesting if this changes the pricing on BH209 powder.

https://hodgdon.com/company/news-media/

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I highly doubt that it will come down in price.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

Unsure if i like the monopoly they are close to getting. Should I expect my accurate powders and ramshot powders to increase in price? Other than shooters world are their any US powders they don't control?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Hope the other powders don't go up.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

They can’t even keep up with demand, I don’t like this at all.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The trouble with demand right now is the panic buying, just like the TP shortage this last spring. 

Anytime that there are problems or these so called peaceful protest that started ammo and reloading components have been very scarce. Now if you want to compound that problem wait and see if Biden gets elected then the shelves will be bare for another 4 years or more.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Seven said:


> Unsure if i like the monopoly they are close to getting.


Me either. Easy to "go after" one component company than several...


----------

